# Pelvicachromis Pulcher - Kribs Always Hiding! Why?



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Yesterday I suppose I got a pair of Kribensis (at least the lfs dealer told me that those i took was a pair) one had pink belly, small and a bit roundish. the other was bigger and longer with no pink belly.

After almost 1 day they are seperated each one have their own hiding spot but never near each other. I rarely see them. I tried giving them some Tetra Granules but they do not go out to eat. The hiding spots consists of driftwood with moss attached to them. Tank has been running for around 9 months. Tank mates are few pygmy corydoras, cherry shrimps, amano shrimps and 3 nerite snails.

Also sometimes i see them chasing the pygmy corydoras.

What could be the problem? What food should i offer maybe they get out?

Thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

They are new and stressed. They hide because they don't know if there are any preditors around. It takes time for them to adjust.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

I see. How much time till they will acclimate? Also should i continue feeding tetra granules?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They'll eat almost anything that sinks to the bottom. They won't go to the top to get flake, but they will eat it if the filter pushes it down. I don't think they would be healthy on just flake or any type of "regular" fish food, though. We fed ours frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp/veggie cubes. Get a little cup of tank water, put a frozen cube in it, bob it around until it melts, then pour it back into the tank near where they are. They love it  
They also enjoy live brine shrimp, if you can get them.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

wouldn't be a frozen cube too much for just a pair of kribs?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yah, a whole is a bit big. Kribs are shy fish, they usually relax enough to come out for you, but it can take a while. You could try adding a "dither" fish. Basically, if a small, surface fish isn't eaten, the kribs will feel safer.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

the most thing that i am afraid is that they are not eating and will die from hunger. Will this be possible?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

They will come out, just give them some time. They are new and stressed, don't worry. They can go a long time without food, they will not die of hunger. Just wait and see they will be out in no time.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok thanks for your reply


----------

